# Using Adobe Illustrator CS5 / Stone Wizzard or R Stone



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, everyone,

THE QUICK OVERVIEW: I am using Adobe Illustrator cs5 and I am purchasing my first rhinestone software. I have kind of narrowed my search to getting perhaps the STONE WIZZARD or maybe R STONE which seem to be pretty reliable with not so much learning curve or malfunctioning. 

MY QUESTION is: Is there a way to use either of them along with my Adobe Illustrator, or am I going do definitely need to purchase Corel Draw 4 / 5 or 6 in order to use these software. I have been to graphic and web design school so I am open to learning Corel (as it seems to be an industry standard for t shirt printers everywhere), but I have been trained in Illustrator for the past 3 years.

THE RECAP: Your thoughts or suggestions based on your personal experience is the reason for this post from me. Thank you in advance.

???


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Your thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

If you are looking at TRW's program, you will need Corel Draw. I believe you need 5 or higher but I may be wrong.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have R Stones in Corel, and thought it was for Corel.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Wizzard must be run in CDR.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Tourino said:


> Greetings, everyone,
> 
> THE QUICK OVERVIEW: I am using Adobe Illustrator cs5 and I am purchasing my first rhinestone software. I have kind of narrowed my search to getting perhaps the STONE WIZZARD or maybe R STONE which seem to be pretty reliable with not so much learning curve or malfunctioning.
> 
> ...


 Ok, what did you decide to do? I'm in the same boat, been using Illy for 20+ years and want to make my own sticky flock Rhinestone templates but I don't use Corel. I would like to use Illy some way to make them?


----------

